# Memorazation



## alexc (Nov 26, 2007)

I am in the process of switching to M2, and I am pondering two different memo techniques for edges. I originally planned on using Stefan's technique, where you memorize in pairs with the first piece being a person and the second being a verb. I have devised a system where I use a letter for each possible place an edge can go, (e.g. UF-A, FU-B, UL-C, LU-D etc.) and I have a person and a verb for each letter. So, if UF is first in the cycle I would use a noun starting with A, and if it is second I would use a verb starting with A. 

I also considered using the journey method. I would use the same lettering system as the first method and since journey combines two pieces into one image, this would also be good way to memorize in pairs. And with journey, you would only need 6 or less images to memorize all the edges. Another reason I am considering journey is because I plan to start the 4x4 BD in the next couple months, so I would probably end up using this method anyway.

So tell me what you think would be a better way to memorize the 3x3 edges using M2.

Btw, what method should I learn when beginning the 4x4 BD? I guess r2 would seem more natural seeing as I'm already using M2, but I think commutators might be a good option too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2007)

alexc said:


> Btw, what method should I learn when beginning the 4x4 BD? I guess r2 would seem more natural seeing as I'm already using M2, but I think commutators might be a good option too.



Based on playing around with r2 recently, I'd say that since you already know M2, you might as well start with r2 so you can focus on learning to do the centers first. Then, when you start to get comfortable with the centers, you can try commutators out on the edges as an alternative later. Admittely, I've only put a little time into it, but I think r2 is actually a bit more intuitive and easier than M2. They're practically the same, but I just think it's easier to see somehow. I suspect you'll be able to learn r2 in less than a day (since you already know M2) - if you use Erik's website, he has all the algorithms you need; there are just a few, and they're really easy to learn if you pay attention to how they're constructed.

That will get you having successful big cube BLD solves quicker, probably, and maybe that will then motivate you to try commutators on edges later on. At least, that's probably what I'd do if I were you.

I really don't think I'm knowledgeable enough to contribute anything about memo techniques for M2, so I'll let someone else answer that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 26, 2007)

The system of letters works really well for r2, which I need to develop. I just use a visual memory for M2. If I can get good enough to be able to memorize the cube with 1 pass I think visual would be pretty fast. For more items, using a system is much better, if you can work it out. I've been reluctant to do this with r2 because I can solve edges with visual. Using the letters to make images is definitely the way to go in big cube though, so I would suggest starting with it on the 3x3. It makes a smoother transition to the big cubes. As Mike said, r2 is really easy to do if you already know M2 because all of the algorithms are the same except for the M slice edges. In r2 there are only 2 algorithms you need to learn (3 if you want to count mirrors).


----------



## Pedro (Nov 26, 2007)

why not use both?  person/action as one image, put in a journey place...


----------



## alexc (Nov 26, 2007)

Pedro said:


> why not use both?  person/action as one image, put in a journey place...



I like that, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Jack (Nov 26, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I just use a visual memory for M2.


 
How do you memorize for M2 with visual? When I use visual I can only remember the permutation, not the orientation at the same time.


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I just use a visual memory for M2.
> ...



Don't memorize the orienation, memorize the permutation of stickers.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess it's somewhat visual. I just memorize the color pairs. What I end up really doing, is remembering the first color of each piece and it's position. It's a mixture of visual and memorizing red-blue, orange-white, etc... I guess I call that somewhat visual.


----------

